# Mt Shasta Summit Super Century



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Last weekend I rode the "Mt Shasta Summit Super Century" in northern California. The ride as billed as "harder than the Death Ride, but prettier," and is 140 miles and 16,100 feet of climbing (although my Garmin only measured it at 15,600).

The ride was really nice. I've done the Death Ride the past three years and was ready for a change. The climbs were steep, but not as bad as Ebbet's Pass on the Death Ride. The ride was well organized with lots of aid stations. Due to a limit of 700 riders, getting food and using the rest rooms were much easier than the Death Ride has ever been - that was a welcome change!

The ride consists of four major climbs. The first climb was long but the temps were cool due to the early morning start. By the time we got to the second climb we'd already climbed 5,000 feet - the temps were starting to increase but it was manageable. The climb starts off easy but steepens toward the end. The third climb was hot!! I'd expected it to be the easy climb as it was only 2,200 feet, but there was little shade and temps in the valley were about 90. I had to stop and pour water over my head to prevent over-heating.

After lunch we did the fourth and final climb, up the highest paved road on Mt Shasta. The climb is never steep, but goes on for 4,400+ feet. The views were great, and luckily after about 4 miles there was plenty of shade. The ride ends with a 14 mile downhill drift back into town - you can't beat that!

This year only 650 riders signed up, so it's easy to get into. If you're looking for a challenging ride and enjoy climbing, take a look at this one for 2013.

Elevation profile:


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmmm. Looks kinda brutal, and with 4 Cat 1's, I guess i can see why. Well, we'll see where I'm at next year - this year, there's no way I could have survived that. Maybe another 25# lighter and perhaps 2k more miles on - then we'll see.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

I really want to do this ride.. Maybe next year.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

That's where I grew up. Well, actually just North of there about 30 miles. I'm hoping to make it back home for this next year. I might have to give up LOTOJA to do it though.


----------

